# yellow exclamation point on "Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus".



## sello4pc (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Please help im using XP Professional(5.1 Build 2600) ,System Model is P5B-VM-DO,I am getting a yellow exclamation point on "Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus". when i install the Sound driver i also get this message Does not support this operating system : WNT_5.1P"


----------



## pccare_himanshu (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: yellow exclamation point on "Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus".*

Please mention the computer manufacturer's name


----------



## sello4pc (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: yellow exclamation point on "Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus".*

is Mecer Proficient the motherboard is ASUS


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: yellow exclamation point on "Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus".*

Drivers are located on the Asus website: http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=KsF4jJ99XGqJvsD1&content=download 

Ensure you uninstall any audio drivers/software currently listed in Add and Remove programs, then reboot. When Windows boots, it should find "new" hardware and attempt to install drivers...cancel the install and manually install the drivers from Asus.


----------

